# Pude haber comido



## aramtru

¿Cómo se llama el tiempo que se utiliza en las siguientes frases?

Pude haber comido menos carne

Pudiste haber llegado temprano

Pudo haber escrito muchos libros

Gracias.


----------



## flljob

Pretérito simple


----------



## aramtru

El preterito simple seria:

Pude comer, Pude llegar temprano etc. Pero qué pasa con "haber" Pude haber comido, hay incluso un participio, no puede ser preterito simple .

Gracias de cualquier modo.


----------



## flljob

Aunque no soy experto en gramática, me atrevo a decirte que se trata de una perífrasis verbal en la que el verbo auxiliar está en pretérito simple y el segundo verbo (el principal) en infinitivo perfecto.

Esperemos más opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que no se trata de una perífrasis verbal porque el verbo _poder_ no pierde su significado ni actúa como auxiliar. Su significado en esta frase es el de tener la facultad de hacer algo, es decir, la primera acepción del verbo "poder".

En este caso el verbo "poder" se conjuga en pretérito simple: _pude, pudiste, pudo_ y es el núcleo de la oración.

_Haber comido, haber llegado, haber escrito_ son infinitivos compuestos (comer = haber comido, etc.) que, junto con el resto de elementos en cada una de las frases,
forman los COD de "pude, pudiste, pudo".

De todas formas, como dice flljob, esperemos más opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## Xiroi

No es un tiempo porque no se forman tiempos compuestos con el infinitivo. 

Pude es un indefinido corriente y moliente y el objeto de ese verbo es otro, por lo tanto con infinitivo, que es lo que en español se usa como sustantivo. ¿No?

Además para mí sería más sencillo decir "pude comer" que "pude haber comido" sin que el significado cambie esencialmente. Infinitivo en cualquier caso como objeto del verbo


----------



## flljob

Xiroi said:


> No es un tiempo porque no se forman tiempos compuestos con el infinitivo.
> 
> Pude es un indefinido corriente y moliente y el objeto de ese verbo es otro, por lo tanto con infinitivo, que es lo que en español se usa como sustantivo. ¿No?
> 
> Además para mí sería más sencillo decir "pude comer" que "pude haber comido" sin que el significado cambie esencialmente. Infinitivo en cualquier caso como objeto del verbo


 
Entonces ¿mi primera respuesta es correcta? Es un pretérito simple.


----------



## Xiroi

Pretérito simple (indefinido es el término que me enseñaron a mí) es "pude" pero la pregunta es sobre "pude haber comido", que yo nunca he visto como tiempo verbal como tal.


----------



## pilukona

*Pude haber comido menos carne*. Podría ser una oración compuesta formada por una proposición principal: *Pude* (Pretérito perfecto simple) y una proposición subordinada sustantiva de CD:* haber comido* ( Infinitivo compuesto)*menos carne*.


----------



## aramtru

Hola  atodos,

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios. Creo que por ahora la respuesta de pilukona me convence mas. Sin embargo, sigo pensando que no es un preterito simple. La frase pude haber comido funciona mas como condicional (al menos en mi dialecto). Voy a seguir investigando y pensando y si encuentro algo mas lo escribiré aquí. Saludos.


----------



## horusankh

Xiroi said:


> Además para mí sería más sencillo decir "pude comer" que "pude haber comido" sin que el significado cambie esencialmente.


Hola:

No sé cómo sea en España, pero en México sí que cambia el sentido: "Pude comer" implica que comí, "pude haber comido" implica que no comí.

Saludos.


----------



## aramtru

Completamente de acuerdo


----------



## WizardLuigi

horusankh said:


> Hola:
> 
> No sé cómo sea en España, pero en México sí que cambia el sentido: "Pude comer" implica que comí, "pude haber comido" implica que no comí.
> 
> Saludos.




"pude comer" no implica necesariamente que "comí", pues "aunque pude comer, no comí". estoy de acuerdo con pilukona aunq creo q seguire pensando sobre ello.


----------



## flljob

Haber comido implica un aspecto perfectivo.
No es lo mismo _pude comer_ que _pude haber comido_.

Yo creo que sí es una perífrasis verbal.

Saludos


----------



## Pio EDuardo Sanmiguel

¡Pero no! Es el pretérito pluscuamperfecto!


----------



## pilukona

RECTIFICO
Según Alarcos Llorach los verbos soler y poder requieren del infinitivo y forman auténticas perífrasis verbales.... ( pág. 261 Gramática de la Lengua Española)
Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Estoy contigo, Pilukona.
Hoy ha dejado de ser un día baldío.
Saludos


----------



## horusankh

WizardLuigi said:


> "pude comer" no implica necesariamente que "comí", pues "aunque pude comer, no comí". estoy de acuerdo con pilukona aunq creo q seguire pensando sobre ello.


Repito, no sé cómo se use en España, pero *en México*, aunque se podría decir así como lo propones, nos sonaría a contrasentido, por acá decimos esa idea como: "aunque pude haber comido, no comí".

Saludos.


----------



## medaly

Pio EDuardo Sanmiguel said:


> ¡Pero no! Es el pretérito pluscuamperfecto!


 
¿¿¿¿????
Lo dices en broma, ¿no?


----------



## medaly

Creo que flljob tiene la respuesta correcta. 
Yo voto por el pretérito simple con el infinitivo (requerido) en perfecto.

Yo prefiero los ejemplos en contexto y no en el aire:

1) Ayer, finalmente pude comer. (me fue posible)
2) Ayer pude haber comido pizza pero no me acuerdo (es que la cerveza corría también) Es decir que en este ejemplo yo lo veo como una posibilidad de haber hecho algo.
Creo que lo mismo ocurre con "Pudo haber escrito muchos libros"

3) Tal escritor pudo haber escrito muchos libros pero sólo conocemos este. (o sólo publicó dos)

En el caso de "pudiste haber llegado temprano" mi cabecita empieza a marearse. 

4) pudiste haber llegado temprano (pero no lo hiciste) otra vez el sentido es el de una posibilidad que se contradice con los hechos.

En fin, mi humilde interpretación de los ejemplos. Si no es pretérito simple va a haber que inventarle un tiempo, porque a mí no se me ocurre más nada.


----------



## Xiroi

horusankh said:


> Repito, no sé cómo se use en España, pero *en México*, aunque se podría decir así como lo propones, nos sonaría a contrasentido, por acá decimos esa idea como: "aunque pude haber comido, no comí".
> 
> Saludos.


La diferencia es que el hecho de que algo sea posible (pude) no significa que se haga (comer).

Pude comer cuando llegué, afortunadamente encontré un restaurante abierto aunque era muy tarde. (Hubo la posibilidad y la aproveché)

(Aunque) Pude comer (haber comido), pero no me apeteció. (Hubo la posibilidad pero no me interesó aprovecharla)

O como dice la canción de Serrat: "Donde quiera que estés, te gustará saber que te pude olvidar y no he querido".

Yo no veo el contrasentido. Creo que lo que pasa es que tú das por implícito ese "aunque" que modifica el signficado de la frase y por supuesto se puede formular una frase con ese tiempo verbal sin aunque.

Sin duda los usos no son los mismos en todos los países pero en general no creo que el español sea un idioma en el que un tiempo verbal signifique una cosa en un país y otra en otro. Si fuera así no nos entenderíamos.

Lo que sí me extraña es tu uso del subjuntivo "no sé como se use". Esa estructura suele ir en indicativo, que yo sepa.


----------



## WizardLuigi

en una perífrasis verbal, el verbo auxiliar (en este caso poder) puede estar en cualquier tiempo (en este caso "pude" = pretérito perfecto simple), mientras que el verbo que aporta significado sólo puede estar en las formas no personales (en este caso "haber comido" = infinitivo compuesto)


----------



## Salvatierra

Mi versión:

Para que exista perífrasis, el verbo auxiliar debe perder su significado, al menos en forma parcial, cosa que no sucede en _pude_ (préterito simple); luego _pude_ es el verbo principal, en tanto que la forma _haber comido_ es un infinitivo compuesto.

Se trata pues, de una oración compuesta, donde _haber comido_ actúa como complemento directo de _pude_.

Les dejo un enlace ilustrativo: http://www.asmadrid.org/spanish/depto/ling/morf/perif.htm


----------



## horusankh

Me rindo, Xiroi. En ningún momento he dicho que la manera como lo dicen ustedes los españoles sea incorrecta, discúlpame si di esa impresión, lo que dije fue cómo lo decimos y lo entendemos los mexicanos, y lo hice simplemente como información. Desde el momento en que dices que no ves el contrasentido en donde nosotros sí lo vemos (y cuando dices que no lo ves, es que para ti no existe, y de veras te lo creo) me das la razón acerca de que también usamos tiempos verbales de manera diferente (y créeme, no es el único caso), porque aunque te parezca absurdo, para nosotros sí hay ese contrasentido, pero no voy a discutir. 

(En México también hay un matiz entre "no sé cómo se use" y "no sé cómo se usa", y lo que yo quería decir era exactamente la primera idea.)

Saludos.


----------



## Sersol

Pude *haber comido*.

*Haber comido*: Tiempo infinitivo compuesto. Es verboide.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Formas *no personales* (que NO tiempos) del verbo _comer_:

Infinitivo = Comer
Gerundio = Comiendo
Participio = Comido

Infinitivo compuesto = Haber comido
Gerundio compuesto = Habiendo comido

¿En México llaman _verboides_ (?) a las formas no personales de los verbos?

Saludos


----------



## flljob

¿En México llaman _verboides_ (?) a las formas no personales de los verbos?



Se llaman verboides al infinitivo, gerundio y participio. Es nomenclatura de Lenz, autor español (creo). Tomado del diccionario gramatical y dudas del idioma, editorial Sopena.
Saludos


----------



## Xiroi

El señor Lenz era alemán, donde realizó sus estudios. aunque acabó adquiriendo la nacionalidad chilena.

Hay múltiples textos que no recomiendan el uso de ese termino, que la RAE ni siquiera recoge en el diccionario. Prefiero seguir usando la conocidísima expresión "formas no personales del verbo" a usar verboides porque se le ocurrió a un señor alemán apasionado de los idomas en general.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Primero que nada, no hay que subestimar los conocimientos gramaticales de los que han participado aquí ni las citas que se han hecho, en particular con respecto a lo de perífrasis verbal, que me parece sumamente pertinente.
Para aquellos que se aventuren a estudiar alemán, una de las primeras cosas que se aprenden, como un apartado especial, son los *verbos modales*: poder (können), deber (sollen), tener permitido (dürfen), tener que (müssen). Como su nombre lo indica, *no son acciones propiamente dichas*, sino que *modifican al verbo en cuestión*, que en la oración aparece como complemento infinitivo. No se refieren a algo actual y efectivo (en ese sentido "modal" se opone a "real"), sino que marcan un matiz (modus) en la relación del sujeto con la acción del caso (posibilidad, capacidad, imposibilidad, necesidad, obligatoriedad, permisión, prohibición). Esto es algo que hasta donde yo sé aún no ha sido tematizado por los gramáticos de nuestra lengua, sin embargo algo con lo cual los cultores de la *lógica modal* y *deóntica *están familiarizados desde antaño. A veces los aportes desde otras áreas y otras lenguas pueden ser muy iluminadores.
Por lo demás, coincido en que no es lo mismo _poder comer_ y _poder haber comido_, teniendo esta última estructura "un aspecto perfectivo".
Saludos a los contertulios.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Más allá del origen de Lenz, de quien jamás había oído hablar, _verboides_ está estampado en los libros de textos con los que aprendieron varias generaciones, ¡así que más respeto, por favor!


----------



## piraña utria

horusankh said:


> *(En México también hay un matiz entre "no sé cómo se use" y "no sé cómo se usa", y lo que yo quería decir era exactamente la primera idea.)*
> 
> Saludos.


 
Tranquilo, que por acá captamos y compartimos esa diferencia, o sea que "suele" ser distinta la construcción, pero no por los lados de México y Colombia (al menos Cartagena) por lo que detallo. Hay un número considerable de hilos sobre similares asuntos que denotan matices en el uso de nuestro idioma de uno y otro lado del Atlántico en este punto.

No entiendo la razón para desviarse tan fácilmente del meollo de los hilos, como si esas arandelas fortalecieran las posiciones argumentativas sobre el punto principal. 

Saludos,


----------



## Xiroi

Doktor Faustus said:


> Más allá del origen de Lenz, de quien jamás había oído hablar, _verboides_ está estampado en los libros de textos con los que aprendieron varias generaciones, ¡así que más respeto, por favor!


No sé qué generaciones usaron libros de texto con ese término. La mía desde luego no, y como verboides ni siquiera está en el DRAE me cuesta mucho creer que sea un término tan implantado en la gramática española como para ser de uso común. Cosa que sí sucede con los verbos modales, no hace falta irse al alemán.

Que alguien prefiera usar "verboide" en lugar de "formas no personales" no significa que ese término sea el de uso tradicional en las gramáticas españolas. De hecho ya he comentado que recuerdo un texto de un reconocido autor donde no se recomienda el uso de ese término para sustituir la más larga expresión "formas no personales". Lamentablemente no lo he encontrado, pero seguiré buscando.

En cuanto a desviarse de los temas de los hilos, son cosas que pasan, efectivamente, y a veces sucede que de un hilo surge una nueva discusión que provoca que se divida un hilo original para tratar dos temas, ambos lingüísticos, por supuesto. 

Lo que no tiene cabida es calificar con opiniones personales las exposiciones de otros foreros. Y al decir esto me siento como en el día de la marmota.


----------



## pilukona

Hola:
Aunque yo nunca lo he utilizado Alarcos Llorach dice en su Gramática de la Lengua Española: .... "Las formas nominales del verbo ( también conocidas como formas no personales del verbo o verboides) ..............
En los libros de texto aparece, que yo sepa, siempre "Formas no ersonales"


----------



## flljob

Verboides: Término propuesto por R. Lenz para designar las formas del _verbum infinitum_.
[*Lázaro Carreter, F*.: _Diccionario de términos filológicos_, p. 406]
También hay españoles que lo conocen. El hecho de que se use o no en España no le da más o menos valor a una teoría lingüística ¿recuerdas a Bello?). Al igual que Pilukona, yo no uso el término, y la definición que puse anteriormente está tomada de un diccionario editado en *España*.
Recuerda que también hay determinantes, determinativos y actualizadores. 

Pero en cuanto a la pregunta original ¿qué más hay?

Saludos


----------

